# Fog light install



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Not sure where to put this, so here goes.

Im about to put some stock fog lights on my 98 sentra, and need to know before i start, if i need to take off the front bumper to put them on, and if i do, do i have to remove the headlights and corners to take off the front bumper?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

when i installed mine, i had to take off my bumper. the heads and corners do NOT need to be removed too.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

kool. now, did you have to ghetto rig your turn-on switch, or was there already a harness on your steering column? or did ya get a harness from a donar car? cause there isnt a plug on my car for the fog socket.


----------

